# Multi Layered Latex?



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.jbbands.com.au/?page_id=103

"JB Super Bands are made of latex and constructed in two ways. Layered bands are formed by bonding multiple layers together with a strong epoxy that is heated. This creates a much stronger matrix bond. Therefore if a layered band gets a slight cut, it will not tear easily because there are multiple layers holding it together. Molded bands get a slight cut and they tear like a piece of paper because it is all one piece."

Ideas? Comments? Experience?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Good idea: Progressive failure.

I think it really comes down to more layers so the damage is localised, if we all used 3 or 4 layers of super thin sheet rubber (or a 'handful' of thin rubber bands) we would gain the same effect. It's better that someone else has built and matched it for us... since it could be fiddly.

But if the idea is taken to excess you can't inspect the whole system easily.

Personally I can't really the package being improved, so I would test if viable otherwise pass.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Have you ever used those bands for a slingshot?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the ways that I test my Latex is by a notch tear test. Once in a while I must throw away some because it just does not meet the test. That is usually at the first or end of a roll. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Buns,that is interesting. We find when making frames that laminates are stronger,maybe they have something here. As long as the latex they use are all the same durometer and elongation in each layer,then it may have promise for us. Get some Bud and give it a try!


----------

